# Self-checkout



## Targetemployee12 (Jul 10, 2021)

How does self checkout work at your location? I’m curious because I’ve been at my location for a few years and we’ve always stood towards the middle and watched guests and assisted when need be. Since covid we’ve been wiping down in between each guest. I have visited other local Targets and they aren’t wiping down in between guests so it’s odd that our location is still requiring it. Anyways our leader has recently told us they no longer want us standing in the middle, they want us now to be positioned so we can see the lights if someone needs help but in the back so we can greet them as they approach. We’ve always been trained to look for theft and skip scanning but we can’t see those things from the back so it doesn’t make sense to any of the team members. And even with us standing in the back we’re still expected to wipe them down. Our leader said this is how other stores do it so I guess I’m just curious if this is correct.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 10, 2021)

We stand in the middle & still wipe them down after every guest.


----------



## Times Up (Jul 10, 2021)

In the middle and it's busy so that you're close to the yes and can help them quickly. If it's not busy, we were supposed to stand on the racetrack and try to invite guests to use the self checkouts.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 10, 2021)

My store isn’t strict on where we stand nor do we wipe in between every guest— just every so often. I typically don’t stand in one place very long, I walk up and down the self checkouts. I really only stop to stand if I’m watching someone for potential theft


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Jul 10, 2021)

We don't wipe down religiously, just occasionally, and stand in the middle greeting and thanking. I don't emphasize antitheft whatevers, just Bob and Lisa and good service. We're not AP trained so I do not expect much in that regard.


----------



## sunnydays (Jul 10, 2021)

Times Up said:


> In the middle and it's busy so that you're close to the yes and can help them quickly. If it's not busy, we were supposed to stand on the racetrack and try to invite guests to use the self checkouts.


this is how i ran it until cleaning started, now it's stand in the middle as long as there's guests so you can clean after every guest


----------



## DBZ (Jul 10, 2021)

We are still wiping and we more or less stand in the middle. If there are no guests or only 1 guest, we can stand and greet people in the racetrack


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jul 11, 2021)

We don’t wipe down because we rarely have someone scheduled at SCO.


----------



## azure (Jul 11, 2021)

Your supposed to walk back and forth engaging and helping guests. They want us to greet every guest and have a friendly interaction with them to decrease the chance of purposely not scanning a item. If you just stand in one place it’s easy for a guest to purposely miss an item but if your walking around there isn’t a way for them to know when your looking.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Jul 11, 2021)

At my store if there is a team lead up front watching check lane lights then, we stand in middle no leader we stand at end and watch both Sco and check lanes.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 11, 2021)

Frontlanegirl said:


> We don’t wipe down because we rarely have someone scheduled at SCO.


What?? How do you prevent theft


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 11, 2021)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> What?? How do you prevent theft


You don’t this target.  That’s why all stores in San Francisco close  at 6 pm.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jul 11, 2021)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> What?? How do you prevent theft


Target doesn’t seem to care about it. We have guests doing push outs and no AP? 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Rarejem (Jul 11, 2021)

And what would AP do?  Chase them down? Arrest them? Call out on the walkie for everyone to hear that we have a runner and give them some great guest service before they make it out the door? Flash a security name tag at them? It may sound flip, but all I've ever seen AP do besides checking on lock up security and camera placement is pass around a picture during their shift and tell people to let them know if they see them. Most frequent response when they actually answer their walkie is "yes, I see that happening". There are more "apprehensions" (I think that's what prevention is called)  from our GM Experts and Guest Advocates than AP.


----------



## Times Up (Jul 11, 2021)

Frontlanegirl said:


> We don’t wipe down because we rarely have someone scheduled at SCO.



😱


----------



## sunnydays (Jul 11, 2021)

im less concerned about theft (bc really who gives a shit) and more about like

if you don’t have someone at sco how tf do you handle guest issues and jams and shit lol

just sounds real bad!


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jul 11, 2021)

I agree, and this is why you have the person watching the front catching those lights. If Target wants the staffing then they need to provide the hours. Also, all it takes is one call out to be short at the front.


----------



## azure (Jul 12, 2021)

Rarejem said:


> And what would AP do?  Chase them down? Arrest them? Call out on the walkie for everyone to hear that we have a runner and give them some great guest service before they make it out the door? Flash a security name tag at them? It may sound flip, but all I've ever seen AP do besides checking on lock up security and camera placement is pass around a picture during their shift and tell people to let them know if they see them. Most frequent response when they actually answer their walkie is "yes, I see that happening". There are more "apprehensions" (I think that's what prevention is called)  from our GM Experts and Guest Advocates than AP.


Target has insurance they get the money back from items that are stolen. They then sue them once it’s a felony. If they chase them they get the merchandise back but that person won’t come back. They get the money back through insurance so there isn’t a loss. The person gets flagged and whenever they enter a target AP gets a alert. The AP system is absolutely crazy.


----------



## DBZ (Jul 12, 2021)

Frontlanegirl said:


> We don’t wipe down because we rarely have someone scheduled at SCO.



Do you have enough registers open? Is your SCO busy? 

Sometimes, I wish we had 2 people at SCO. Between all the hard red tags and the lights, it's a lot to be on top of. And I am so sick of those gift cards that have too many barcodes. We also have so much theft at my store. So many people are passing these days. It's nuts.


----------



## DBZ (Jul 12, 2021)

Rarejem said:


> And what would AP do?  Chase them down? Arrest them? Call out on the walkie for everyone to hear that we have a runner and give them some great guest service before they make it out the door?



This reminds me of when I used to work for walmart. We had a "code 500" which meant that all the men in the store could run up front to go try and stop a suspect from getting away from LP.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jul 12, 2021)

Rarejem said:


> And what would AP do?  Chase them down? Arrest them? Call out on the walkie for everyone to hear that we have a runner and give them some great guest service before they make it out the door? Flash a security name tag at them? It may sound flip, but all I've ever seen AP do besides checking on lock up security and camera placement is pass around a picture during their shift and tell people to let them know if they see them. Most frequent response when they actually answer their walkie is "yes, I see that happening". There are more "apprehensions" (I think that's what prevention is called)  from our GM Experts and Guest Advocates than AP.


Sometimes AP at the door can be a visual deterrent.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jul 12, 2021)

DBZ said:


> Do you have enough registers open? Is your SCO busy?
> 
> Sometimes, I wish we had 2 people at SCO. Between all the hard red tags and the lights, it's a lot to be on top of. And I am so sick of those gift cards that have too many barcodes. We also have so much theft at my store. So many people are passing these days. It's nuts.


Usually we do, but if there is a call out then that can change quickly.


----------



## Rarejem (Jul 12, 2021)

azure said:


> Target has insurance they get the money back from items that are stolen. They then sue them once it’s a felony. If they chase them they get the merchandise back but that person won’t come back. They get the money back through insurance so there isn’t a loss. The person gets flagged and whenever they enter a target AP gets a alert. The AP system is absolutely crazy.


AP can pursue? I know for certain TSS cannot at our store; but don't know about AP. They don't even receipt check at our store if there's an alarm or if alerted by someone. We just guest service them into leaving their cart.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 12, 2021)

Frontlanegirl said:


> Sometimes AP at the door can be a visual deterrent.


Or a challenge


----------

